# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  هزینه قلم چی (تجربی ترجیحا)

## AmiR.R-0017

*سلام دوستان ! سوالم اینه که شما چقد واسه قلم چی شهریه دادین ؟

مطلب رو اینطور میگم که پایین میبینید !

سلام آبجی , منم هفته قبل ثبت نام کردم فک کنم 4شنبه ؛ دیشب هم کشتیبان ! زنگ زد گف جمعه آزمون ! 
+ منم یه سوال هم از خودتون دارم (بقیه دوستان هم کسی مایل بود بگه لطفا)
چقدر شهریه کانون شد ؟ واسه من شد 1میلیون و 50 هزارتومن و 400 تومن !!! که اون 400 تومن روهم ازم گرفتن ! 



واسه شما هم همینقد شد ؟





 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohandes_Roxana


من کتابارو خریدم +اینکه پشتیبان ویژه و دی وی دی و...اینا نخواستم ینی فقط آزمون و پشتیبان عادی ۸۰۰تومن شد

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


 اصلا معنی پشتیبان ویژه رو نمیدونم !!! آخه همچین دسته بندی هایی اینجا نیست ! دی وی دی و کتاب هم شما بگو فلاپی !!! فلاپی هم ندادن
تازه گفتن برو اتاق بغلی دفتر برنامه ریزی بگیر که من اینطوری بودم ؛ :troll (18):

که یهو اینطوری شدم :troll (9): قیافه یارو هم اینطوری شد 

خلاصه اینکه میخوام بینم فقط اینجا دین و ایمون ندارن ؟!!!*

----------


## alisam

*سلام من 25تومن وب کارت 20تومن کتاب 50تومن همایش 655تومن 19تا ازمون جمعا 760تومن مشهد*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

950 تومن برای شهر ما ؛ چهارم ریاضی

----------


## کیمیا1378

سوم تجربی
کتاب+ازمون تا اخر خرداد
720 تومن

----------


## EdisS

*بدون کتاب 800تومن*

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

*تا الان مشخص شده اینجا بیشتر از بقیه جاها دین و ایمون ندارن ! 

دوستان اگه مایلن اسم شهرشون رو هم بگن !*

----------


## Aguila Roja

با تخفیف فرهنگی 540 برای 19 تا ازمون و 25 هم برای وب کارت(تهران)

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

من که قلمچی نیستم ولی برا یکی از دوستان یک میلیون و صد شد برا یکی دیگه با حکمت ۲۷۰ !
قیمت اصلیش هم ۶۰۰ تومنه

----------


## hldvlpln

563 تومن بدون وب کارت

حتما سردرگم شدید با دیدن این قیمت های متفاوت.

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hldvlpln


563 تومن بدون وب کارت

حتما سردرگم شدید با دیدن این قیمت های متفاوت.


خب آخه عجیبه !!! با این اختلاف قیمت مگه قراره چی به ما بدن که به شما نمیدن ؟  (البته بگم که هیچی اضافه نمیدن !)
والا من بخاطر مشاورش ثبت نام کردم ! طرف گف به هیچ وجه بدون اینکه عضو کانون باشی نمیشه مشاوره بدی ! تاااااااااااااااااااااازه واسه هرجلسه مشاوره 45 تومن میگیره !

دوستانی هستن که گفتن نمیدونم کتاب و دی وی دی و پشتیبان ویژه و وب کارت و .... گرفتن و اونا هزینشون از من کمتر بود !!! خب خیلی نامردیه !!*

----------


## :Iman1997

قیمت واسه 3 ازمون جامع اخر سال تقریبا چنده ؟؟

----------


## s-1998

ببین خیلی ازت گرفته
یعنی دیگه ۱تومن انصافا زیاده


وب کارت نمیدونم چی هست میشه بهم بگید


من ۸۵۰دادم چهارم تجربی تا آخر سال همه ی آزمون ها 
فقط ازمون و مشاور

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## LI20

من یه هفته پیش 820دادم فقط ازمون. راستی پشتیبان ویزه حالا چی هس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## LI20

> قیمت واسه 3 ازمون جامع اخر سال تقریبا چنده ؟؟


همون 820به من این جوری گفتن!!!!!!!!!

----------


## s-1998

> من چن روز پیش820 دادم فقط ازمون. راستی پشتیبان ویزه حالا چی هس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


یکی از رتبه های برتر سالای پیش هست
مثلا من مرکز تهران غرب میرم گفتن رتبه ۱۴پارسال هست برای پشتیبان ویژه 
بستگی به شعبه و شهری که آزمون میدی تغییر میکنه
ولی کلا نگیر چرته..هر سوالی داشتی بیا توی صفحه های برتر بچه های همین انجمن بپرس
قلم چی فقط دنبال پوله

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## LI20

> یکی از رتبه های برتر سالای پیش هست
> مثلا من مرکز تهران غرب میرم گفتن رتبه ۱۴پارسال هست برای پشتیبان ویژه 
> بستگی به شعبه و شهری که آزمون میدی تغییر میکنه
> ولی کلا نگیر چرته..هر سوالی داشتی بیا توی صفحه های برتر بچه های همین انجمن بپرس
> قلم چی فقط دنبال پوله
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


مرسی. نمیخواستم بگیرم .کنجکاو شدم فقط

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط s-1998


ببین خیلی ازت گرفته
یعنی دیگه ۱تومن انصافا زیاده


وب کارت نمیدونم چی هست میشه بهم بگید


من ۸۵۰دادم چهارم تجربی تا آخر سال همه ی آزمون ها 
فقط ازمون و مشاور

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


1تومن هیچی ! 1میلیون و 50 هزار و 400 تومن !!! اون 400 تومن رو هم از کارتم کشید !!! فقط 40 تومن واسه اینکه بابام معلمه کم کردن که اونم تو سرشون بخوره !*

----------


## _fatemeh_

از آزمون 7 آبان تا آخر بدون کتاب 695 هزار تومن  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## s-1998

> *
> 1تومن هیچی ! 1میلیون و 50 هزار و 400 تومن !!! اون 400 تومن رو هم از کارتم کشید !!! فقط 40 تومن واسه اینکه بابام معلمه کم کردن که اونم تو سرشون بخوره !*


خیلی جدی زنگ بزن دفتر مرکزی قلم چی بهشون بگو
من دختر داییم یه زمان یکی از دبیر هایی که بود که توی قلم چی درس میداد
بعد از ۴سال فهمید رییس موسسه قلم چی داره سر این معلم ها کلاه میزاره زنگ زد به دفتر مرکزی و پاداشش رو گرفت


حداقل شاید باید بهت کتاب و مشاور و پشتیبان ویژه میدادن ..برو کتاب هات رو بگیر

و این که اگه ازمون بدی جلسه ی مشاور رایگان هست...نیازی به ۴۵تومن نیست..برای پشتیبان ویژه هم اولش یه پولی میگیرن نه جلسه ای

اگه رسید داری ازشون شکایت کن..صادقیه تهران که خود کاظم قلم چی میاد حرف میزنه هم این قدر نمیگیره



Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## :Iman1997

> همون 820به من این جوری گفتن!!!!!!!!!


مگه میشه ؟؟؟؟؟ 3 تا ازمون بدی 820 یعنی هر ازمون 300 هزار تقریبا !! :Yahoo (112):

----------


## LI20

> مگه میشه ؟؟؟؟؟ 3 تا ازمون بدی 820 یعنی هر ازمون 300 هزار تقریبا !!


شاید شهر شما فرق داشته باشه.این از سیاستشونو!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط s-1998


خیلی جدی زنگ بزن دفتر مرکزی قلم چی بهشون بگو
من دختر داییم یه زمان یکی از دبیر هایی که بود که توی قلم چی درس میداد
بعد از ۴سال فهمید رییس موسسه قلم چی داره سر این معلم ها کلاه میزاره زنگ زد به دفتر مرکزی و پاداشش رو گرفت


حداقل شاید باید بهت کتاب و مشاور و پشتیبان ویژه میدادن ..برو کتاب هات رو بگیر

و این که اگه ازمون بدی جلسه ی مشاور رایگان هست...نیازی به ۴۵تومن نیست..برای پشتیبان ویژه هم اولش یه پولی میگیرن نه جلسه ای

اگه رسید داری ازشون شکایت کن..صادقیه تهران که خود کاظم قلم چی میاد حرف میزنه هم این قدر نمیگیره



Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


والا چی بگم ! آره راست میگین باید یه زنگ بزنم !! 
پشتیبان رو که میدونم مدرکش مطالعات اجتماعی هس !!! که اصن هیچ ربطی به تجربی نداره و قاعدتا پشتیبان ویژه نیست ! مشاوره هم پرسیدم گفتن که 45 تومن واریز میکنی میری تو نوبت تا بهت زنگ بزنیم ! کتاب متاب هم  خخخ حتی دفتر برنامه ریزی رو گفتن برم اون اتاق دیگه بگیرم 9 تومن ! گفتم نمیخوام 
در کل هیچ تسهیلات ویژه ای هم نداره و از این موضوع کاملا مطمئنم !*

----------


## s-1998

> *
> والا چی بگم ! آره راست میگین باید یه زنگ بزنم !! 
> پشتیبان رو که میدونم مدرکش مطالعات اجتماعی هس !!! که اصن هیچ ربطی به تجربی نداره و قاعدتا پشتیبان ویژه نیست ! مشاوره هم پرسیدم گفتن که 45 تومن واریز میکنی میری تو نوبت تا بهت زنگ بزنیم ! کتاب متاب هم  خخخ حتی دفتر برنامه ریزی رو گفتن برم اون اتاق دیگه بگیرم 9 تومن ! گفتم نمیخوام 
> در کل هیچ تسهیلات ویژه ای هم نداره و از این موضوع کاملا مطمئنم !*


یه چیزی رو دلم نیومد بگم این قدر سرش حرص خوردم سال پیش[emoji52] [emoji52] 
من سال پیش مشاور میخواستم رفتم شعبه اصلی قلم چی صادقیه
از اونا پرسیدم بهترین مشاورتون کیه یه پسر ۲۴-۲۵ساله بود رضا امیری گفتن این هست
منم خصوصی اونو گرفتم 
از اول تابستون تا آخر اسفند ۷میلیون براش ریختیم..
ببین مزخرف ترین مشاور ممکن بود...در این حد که دقیقا بعد از عید که من بریدم اونم دیگه پیام نداد..تازه بهترین بود توی مشاور های قلم چی تهران...ادعاش هم آین بود من از دیبازر و پوردستمالچی و نیکخو و یخچالیان و....بهترم

واقعا به مشاور های قلم چی اعتماد نکن...خیلی بی تجربه و دزدن.

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط s-1998


یه چیزی رو دلم نیومد بگم این قدر سرش حرص خوردم سال پیش[emoji52] [emoji52] 
من سال پیش مشاور میخواستم رفتم شعبه اصلی قلم چی صادقیه
از اونا پرسیدم بهترین مشاورتون کیه یه پسر ۲۴-۲۵ساله بود رضا امیری گفتن این هست
منم خصوصی اونو گرفتم 
از اول تابستون تا آخر اسفند ۷میلیون براش ریختیم..
ببین مزخرف ترین مشاور ممکن بود...در این حد که دقیقا بعد از عید که من بریدم اونم دیگه پیام نداد..تازه بهترین بود توی مشاور های قلم چی تهران...ادعاش هم آین بود من از دیبازر و پوردستمالچی و نیکخو و یخچالیان و....بهترم

واقعا به مشاور های قلم چی اعتماد نکن...خیلی بی تجربه و دزدن.

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


ممنون که تجربتون رو گفتین آبجی!
در مورد همه نمیتونم بگم ! ولی این یه نفر خاص که من بخاطرش حاضر شدم الکی قلم ثبت نام کنم اوضاع متفاوته ! یه مشاوره کار بلده که میتونید توی مصاحبه آقای علیرضا آروین هم ببینید که ازش صحبت کرده ؛ هرکسی که میشناسم پزشکی قبول شده حتما یه سر پیشش مشاوره گرفته ! از این بچه های تازه به دوران رسیده هم نیستن ! یه آقای حدود 40 ساله و مهمتر از اینکه چطور کسی باشه اینه که منی که به هیچ مشاوری بها نمیدم به خاطر سابقش بهش اعتماد دارم و میدونم میتونه کمکم کنه ! 
* برای مثال بگم که پارسال بچه هایی که پیشش مشاوره میرفتن شب قبل کنکور برده بود تو پارک پینگ پنگ بازی میکردن ! (من عضو قلم نبودم ولی تو پارک دیدمشون, فقط خواستم برای مثال بگم که چطور حمایت میکرد بچه هارو)*

----------


## fateme.j93

چهارم تجربی. 19تا آزمون، 620

----------


## m.l.s

> از آزمون 7 آبان تا آخر بدون کتاب 695 هزار تومن


*من از آزمون 23 مهر بدون کتاب 551 هزار تومن*  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## _fatemeh_

> *من از آزمون 23 مهر بدون کتاب 551 هزار تومن*


چه خوب  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (50):

----------


## hldvlpln

> *
> خب آخه عجیبه !!! با این اختلاف قیمت مگه قراره چی به ما بدن که به شما نمیدن ؟  (البته بگم که هیچی اضافه نمیدن !)
> والا من بخاطر مشاورش ثبت نام کردم ! طرف گف به هیچ وجه بدون اینکه عضو کانون باشی نمیشه مشاوره بدی ! تاااااااااااااااااااااازه واسه هرجلسه مشاوره 45 تومن میگیره !
> 
> دوستانی هستن که گفتن نمیدونم کتاب و دی وی دی و پشتیبان ویژه و وب کارت و .... گرفتن و اونا هزینشون از من کمتر بود !!! خب خیلی نامردیه !!*


قلم چیه دیگه بیشتر این انتظار نمیره ازش من تازه 163 تومن اول دادم قرار شد مابقی رو توی چهار قسط 100 تومنی بدم

----------


## esmaeil

واقعا این چه سیاستیه که قلمچی داره؟ دامنه تغییر قیمتها از 550 تا 1100! آیا کاظم خان خودش این روش را دوست دارد یا از موضوع خبر ندارد؟ آیا نمایندگیها دارند سوء استفاده می کنند؟ واقعا موضوع چیه؟ چرا قلمچی رک و پوست کنده هزینه هر آزمون را در سایتش ثبت نمی کند؟ ایا در این وضعیت کسانی که بشتر از 500 یا 600 داده اند احساس نمی کنند که سرشان کلاه رفته است؟ کاش عمو کاظم خودش اطلاع رسانی کند.
سایت سنجش قیمت هر آزمون و تخفیف هر مرحله را روی سایتش گذاشته، خیلی شفاف و آشکار. اگر این جامعه آماری قلمچی نبود .....

----------


## lily7

دارم نظرات رو میخونم و با خودم میگم هیچ جایی نمیشه همچین وضعی رو دید !!!!
یعنی چی ؟
هر جا هر قیمتی دوست دارن ؟ بچه ها رو مجبور میکنن کتاب بخرن ! و خیلی مسائل دیگه .
میخواستم ثبت نام کنم نظرم عوض شد . شاید گاج گزینه بهتری باشه .

----------


## ___mehrdad___

Mn 300 dadm lol vali fk knm hamash nabud chon sanjesh midadm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mahya14

مشهد چهارم تجربی از تابستون بدون کتاب و کلاس و اینا 1 میلیون! یعنی خاک بر سر خنگم. دلم واسه بابام سوخت

----------


## Ali-Gh

سوم تجربی 
آزمون بدون کتاب : 520

----------


## gigabyte2052

الان زنگ زدم بدون پکیج و کتاب و غیره میگه 830 تومن !!!
بندرعباس

----------


## Stanley_Kubrick

> یکی از رتبه های برتر سالای پیش هست
> مثلا من مرکز تهران غرب میرم گفتن رتبه ۱۴پارسال هست برای پشتیبان ویژه 
> بستگی به شعبه و شهری که آزمون میدی تغییر میکنه
> ولی کلا نگیر چرته..هر سوالی داشتی بیا توی صفحه های برتر بچه های همین انجمن بپرس
> قلم چی فقط دنبال پوله
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


سلام می دنی قیمت پشتیبان ویژه رتبه زیر 100 چنده؟

----------


## Panizz

حدود یک و دویست واسه آزمون
کلاس های کنکوریشم هرکدوم یک

----------


## NinaStar

هزینه کلیش یک میلیون و500 هزار تومن بود که با تخفیف دادم یک میلیون و200

----------


## dr.amin

> سلام می دنی قیمت پشتیبان ویژه رتبه زیر 100 چنده؟


یه کانال تلگرام داره اونجا هست

----------


## genzo

فک کنم بالای یک ملیون دویست باشه البته فک کنم

----------


## Konkourist99

برای هرجا که بخواهی بری فرق فوکوله ........

----------

